# My new domane sl6 with di2 r8050



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice! What size is that frame?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

60cm H2 17.5 lbs on the shop scale. You can see a whole variety of shots at Rbikes.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice bike! I just picked up a SL5 on sale and absolutely love it. It's probably my favorite bike I have ever ridden. I am planning to switch over to Ultegra Di2 or Sram Red Etap HRD later this summer once the bank account replenishes a bit.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I still love my 14 Domane, It brings me many smiles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Mcfarton said:


> I still love my 14 Domane, It brings me many smiles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are great bikes. A perfect blend between speed and comfort. I almost bought one of the original models when they were released, glad I doubled back to it.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice Bike! I have a 17 SLR6 and love the ride! Never ridden anything quite like it. Finish 30 and feel almost as fresh as when you started. Great distance bike.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice bike!! I bought the 17 SLR6 in the same color. I installed the schwalbe pro one tubeless tires and its comfortable. I don't worry about the road, small gravel and or dirt, this thing goes every were. A 30 mile spin is a short hop for this bike..


----------

